# Shavings in a stock trailer???



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

I have a question that has bothered me some..... I have a gooseneck stock trailer that has had some modifications on it. I have wooden plank flooring with rubber mats on top. My horses almost always (when trailered) have shoes with drill tech(borium) on. 
My question is... do I need more padding on the floor, like shavings or straw? We trailer usually for 30-60 minutes to get to the trailhead to ride weekly. I felt that shavings would just blow up and get into their eyes/noses. It really does not seem that they slip/slide on the rubber mats because the drill tech really digs into the rubber.

I just read an article about trailering and they said to put shavings in the trailer... the photo showed an enclosed trailer so in that situation shavings might be good, but I'm wondering about an open stock trailer?

Rhonda


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

For short trips I would just use the mats. I think for a long trip shavings are nice but would also be concerned in a stock with blowing.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

We have shavings in my husbands stock trailer.

If you are concerned about the blowing around - put a fly mask on your horse. We've hauled horses (riding, mares with foals, etc) and cattle in the trailer for 10 years. Local hauls and long distance on freeways. Never an issue with shavings in eyes.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I do not trailer frequently (at times once per week, but that is the most often and I did not consider that frequently enough for the hassle).

I found putting shavings in the trailer for the average trip more work than it was worth. I have rubber mats and that seems to work fine for most trips.

On longer trips or on days where I know it is going to be wet, etc I will put shavings down to help absorb things to it is not slippery in there.


I tried shavings at the beginning and if left in the trailer (also a stock trailer so open slats on sides) they got yucky so I was either removing the shavings after every use or tossing them out after they go wet in the trailer.


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks, this is sort of what I have been thinking!

Rhonda


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I never put straw or shavings in my trailer because it gives them much less traction than rubber mats. If you have ever tried to stand on a moving floor covered with straw or sawdust you may realize how much slicker it makes the floor. Rubber mats are all that are needed in a trailer.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I put shavings in my stock, but my trainer is hour+ away. They are very helpful if the horse decides to pee in trailer (had it happened with my qh although usually they try to hold it).


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I do carry an extra bag of shavings just in case a horse pees in the trailer.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Alwaysbehind said:


> I do carry an extra bag of shavings just in case a horse pees in the trailer.


How do you know it peed? I mean they can do it on light stop and you'll never know even. :wink:


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I have never had one pee while on the road. It has happened when I have gotten where I was going. 

My stock is set up as a slant load so I am not even sure my boy could easily stretch well enough to feel comfortable peeing while we are on the road.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Alwaysbehind said:


> I have never had one pee while on the road. It has happened when I have gotten where I was going.


You are lucky! My qh does her business when she feels like it en route (paint never does though). Smells nasty too...


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Oh yuck..... If I had a horse like that then I would for sure keep shavings in the trailer.


----------



## BWolters (Oct 14, 2010)

My trailer I bought came with solid rubber mats, will this cause the wood floor under to rot?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I actually take mats off from time to time and let those boards dry.


----------



## BWolters (Oct 14, 2010)

I have been using just bare floor


----------



## Production Acres (Aug 26, 2009)

the shavings in a trailer are not there to absorb the urine after the horse has urinated. They are there to allow the animal to be comfortable enough on a longer trip to urinate as the urine will not splash up on their legs like it will on a hard surface. Short trips - keep teh trailer clean - long trips put some shavings down.


----------

